# Eureka Mignon MK2 build quality - any good?



## Eddiex (Jan 26, 2016)

As a newbie I have done some research and from what I have read I think I would like a Eureka Mignon MK2.

So, having made that decision (!) my thoughts wandered to the build quality of these grinders. I have yet to see one in the flesh so would welcome your thoughts.

I fancy a chrome one although I think they all look good in the pictures so wouldn't say no to any of them!

Can you owners comment on the quality of the finish, general construction and weight of the grinder. Are they a well made product and are you pleased with your purchase or do you wish you had splashed the cash on something further up the ladder?

Thanks


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The size of the burrs normally determines the flavour profile. The Mignon is very well made. You would not want one dropped on your head! There are better grinders if you have the space and buy secondhand, but, these make an excellent entry style purchase


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I rate the Mignon. You can pick up a used one for the same price as a used SJ. A used SJ is much better grind. Also look ex commercial Non Mazzer grinders. Mignon is smaller though.


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

I got a chrome mk2 for Christmas and I am delighted with it. It is very heavy for its size and looks great IMO.


----------



## Eddiex (Jan 26, 2016)

Thanks! I will definately be looking for a second hand buy (hopefully from this forum).

I hadn't considered a Super Joly. Kitchen space is an issue for me although I have read that there is a smaller bean hopper available so that would solve that problem.

Wrong forum section probably, but as a 2 to 3 cups a day person - Is the doser on the SJ removalable or can you buy it as a doserless model?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I have a new, matt black on demand version, very happy with the build quality, covenience of dialing-in with the micrometric screw, small footprint and ease of cleaning


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I have a mk1 but think the only difference is the timer switch is underneath on mine as opposed to at the side. I have just started using mine again recently, also have an SJ but using both just now and although there is a bit of a difference they are not miles apart. The mignon is solidly built and the on-demand feature makes it easy to use, I just keep maybe 25og of beans in the hopper and top up when required.


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

I have a Mk1 chrome. I love it. Very solidly built and I get great espresso from it. My only gripe is the hopper has an anti-popcorning plate inside it and the lugs on it make single dosing a bit of a pain, but its a small annoyance for an otherwise great grinder with stunning old school looks. Even my wife loves it!


----------



## PeteHr (Nov 18, 2015)

I've had my Mignon for around 3 months now. Very solidly built overall and a really small size. One of the best features is how easy it is to remove the top burr carrier and burr to clean the burrs - but without affecting the grind setting so you don't have to dial in again (so long as you don't move the adjustment wheel by accident !). In fact I cleaned mine just today. Be careful with the screws though - I've seen reports of people stripping the heads (make sure you have the correct screwdriver as they can be tight). I'm going to replace mine with Allen bolts which are far more preferable.

The grind adjustment is very sensitive - but I quite like it like that.

The grinder does clump somewhat - depending on the bean. I just stir mine with a cocktail stick to break them up before tamping.

Overall a great grinder (IMHO of course)


----------



## Eddiex (Jan 26, 2016)

Many thanks for the feedback!

I've read that they are good and I like the look and the size of the machine and that it is well made/constructed.

I do fancy a chrome one but having looked some of the other colours are pretty cool as well. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Red is the way to go, after all it's Italian!


----------



## Eddiex (Jan 26, 2016)

red is good - v.retro


----------



## Lozzer87 (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi Eddie, I have a gloss black mignon for sale if your interested?


----------



## AL1968 (May 3, 2015)

Had mine for about 10 months, I bought the chrome one for its looks. Can't fault it small footprint looks great alongside the R58. Well built easy to clean, easy to adjust. Yes it clumps slightly but so what. Got mine from BB who were really helpful with advice. Started with a Mazzer Mini electronic, bought second had arrived broken it went back!! Glad that decision was made for me as then researched and decided that the Eureka gave best value for the money against other grinders bought new. Finally SWMBO thinks it looks great and can use it with ease so also easy on the ear!


----------



## Eddiex (Jan 26, 2016)

Lozzer87 said:


> Hi Eddie, I have a gloss black mignon for sale if your interested?


Yes - I saw your advert and am tempted but, being a fashion victim, I rather fancy a chrome one.........................I'll give it a thought!

Thanks


----------



## Eddiex (Jan 26, 2016)

AL1968 said:


> ....... researched and decided that the Eureka gave best value for the money against other grinders bought new. Finally SWMBO thinks it looks great and can use it with ease so also easy on the ear!


Thanks AL - I have come to this conclusion and like you I need something that has a small footprint and that is 'easy on the eye'!


----------



## Eddiex (Jan 26, 2016)

AL - just a quick one - I know I need to go and look at one in the flesh but, is the chrome on the body good quality. The reason I ask as having owned a number of chromed motorcycles (!) I know there are various qualities (some very poor) of chrome. Thanks


----------



## Lozzer87 (Feb 12, 2015)

Eddiex said:


> Yes - I saw your advert and am tempted but, being a fashion victim, I rather fancy a chrome one.........................I'll give it a thought!
> 
> Thanks


No worries. As others have said though, the build quality of these are really good.


----------



## namchampa (Feb 28, 2016)

Also looking to buy the chrome version - now that I've seen Lozzer87's is already sold.

Was thinking to buy from here:

http://www.myespresso.co.uk/product/eureka-mignon-mk2-on-demand-grinder-with-timer-chrome-free-1kg-beans/

UNless anyone can recommend somewhere else?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Personally id get it from https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/eureka-mignon-instantaneo-grinder-auto-manual-chrome.html

you get a free set of burrs, 3 years warranty and their customer service is held in high regards


----------



## AL1968 (May 3, 2015)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Personally id get it from https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/eureka-mignon-instantaneo-grinder-auto-manual-chrome.html
> 
> you get a free set of burrs, 3 years warranty and their customer service is held in high regards


What he said


----------



## Bruce Boogie (Dec 1, 2014)

Excellent domestic grinder for low volume per day use.

I bought one on CFUK and once I'd got used to it (like all new things) i can safely say its BRILLIANT.

Bigger and better is easy, but a little reliable grinder for home, easy to use and adjust, looks classy and works ~ buy one today


----------

